
Gilead’s update on response to COVID-19 using Remdesivir - jancurn
https://www.gilead.com/purpose/advancing-global-health/covid-19
======
throwGuardian
If approved for treatment, I hope this is fairly priced, given that the CDC
predicts 40M infections in the US.

Just to be clear, pricing ultimately comes down to insurance companies,
middlemen taking a cut, and a government mandate that can pressure the
ecosystem into acting in the public interest in times of a pandemic. So please
make a reasonable profit to continue developing treatments, but DON'T get
greedy, especially applies to insurance companies and middlemen whose entire
role is financial engineering adding next to nothing in value

~~~
tincholio
Or that some governments apply an eminent-domain like approach, and start
manufacturing a generic version. This is not the time for Gilead, or any other
company, to make a buck out of a world-wide emergency.

~~~
throwGuardian
I'd rather have a sustainable Gilead, with a strong moral compass that prices
things fairly, to invent the next antiviral.

But the middlemem and insurance companies add ZERO value - invent nothing,
treat/cure no one. They're just a leech in the system, and they definitely
shouldn't profit from a pandemic

~~~
tincholio
Sure, that sounds nice, but corporations with a strong moral compass (and
pharma ones, at that), are not exactly commonplace.

